# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  Derm Assist, dermatology assist tool, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google launches AI health tool for skin conditions"
Breakthrough development will assist users in self-diagnosing issues ranging from acne to melanoma

by Madhumita Murgia
May 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google will now help you identify that suspicious mole or rash"
Derm Assist, a new tool from Google, helps you figure out what's going on with your skin.

by Sarah Mitroff 
May 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google AI tool can help patients identify skin conditions"

by Zoe Kleinman
May 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Check for skin cancer from home: Watch Google reveal Derm Assist app

May 18, 2021




> At Google I/O 2021, Google debuts new technology that helps people detect skin cancer using their camera's smartphone.

----------

